# E seppe quanto



## jacquesvd

Je ne parviens pas à traduire le mot 'trama' dans les vers ci-dessous:
E seppe quanto la vita 
era trama di sete e di dolore
ed ebbe uguale pietà
del cervo e del cacciatore

Mon essai: Et il comprit combien la vie était une affaire de soif et de douleur et il avait une compassion égale pour le cerf et le chasseur

mais, mis à part qu'il n'y a plus rien de poétique dans cette traduction, le mot 'affaire ' me déplait. 

Quelqu'un aurait une suggestion?


----------



## klarap

jacquesvd said:


> Je ne parviens pas à traduire le mot 'trama' dans les vers ci-dessous:
> E seppe quanto la vita
> era trama di sete e di dolore
> ed ebbe uguale pietà
> del cervo e del cacciatore
> 
> Mon essai: Et il comprit combien la vie était une affaire de soif et de douleur et il avait une compassion égale pour le cerf et le chasseur
> 
> mais, mis à part qu'il n'y a plus rien de poétique dans cette traduction, le mot 'affaire ' me déplait.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une suggestion?



... quanto la vita era trama...
Suggerimento: à quel point la vie était un tissu de soif...

... ed ebbe uguale pietà del cervo e del cacciatore...
... et ressenti la même compassion pour le cerf comme pour chasseur...

D'autres avis?

Ciao

K.


----------



## Necsus

Ce n'est pas _(une) trame_ en français aussi ?


----------



## brian

Necsus said:


> Ce n'est pas _(une) trame_ en français aussi ?



Oui, mais seulement dans le sens littéral (domaine du tissu), que je sache. Pour être plus figuratif je pense qu'il faut dire par exemple _complot_, _intrigue_, etc.


----------



## Necsus

Ma qui il senso non è quello di _intrigo_. Secondo me vuol dire proprio una _trama_, un _intreccio_ di...


----------



## brian

Scusa, hai ragione - in effetti mi riferivo all'uso della parola in generale. Volevo dire che _trama_ in italiano, oltre al senso letterale, può anche essere usato in senso figurato (la trama di una storia, tipo), ma _trame_ invece no, se non mi sbaglio. Ma avrei dovuto dire che in questo contesto il significato è proprio quello letterale (anche se inteso in senso figurato, come una metafora), quindi _trame_ dovrebbe andar bene, sì.


----------



## jacquesvd

klarap said:


> ... quanto la vita era trama...
> Suggerimento: à quel point la vie était un tissu de soif...
> 
> ... ed ebbe uguale pietà del cervo e del cacciatore...
> ... et ressenti la même compassion pour le cerf comme pour chasseur...
> 
> D'autres avis?


 
Merci beaucoup, mais est-ce qu'un 'tissu de soif' sonne vraiment bien?
Avec vos suggestions en main, je pourrais peut-être traduire ainsi:

"Et il sut à quel point la trame de la vie était tissée de soif et de douleur et ressentit la même compassion pour le cerf comme pour le chasseur"

Qu'en pensez-vous? Et, serait 'et ressentit une même pitié pour le cerf et le chasseur' aussi valable?
la vie


----------



## klarap

Hmmm, c'est vrai,
ou, alors empreinte (=marquée).
K.


----------



## itka

_"Et il sut à quel point la vie était tissue de soif et de douleur
et il eut pitié également et du cerf et du chasseur"._


----------



## jacquesvd

itka said:


> _"Et il sut à quel point la vie était tissue de soif et de douleur_
> _et il eut pitié également et du cerf et du chasseur"._


 
Je suppose que la répétition de 'et' est pour renforcer l'idée qu'il avait une même pitié pour le cerf et le chasseur, mais est-ce-que trois 'et' dans la dernière phrase n'est pas un peu de trop?
Ne peut-on pas alors dire aussi : 'et il eut pitié du cerf et également du chasseur" pour mettre 'également' en relief?

En tout cas, merci à Itka, Klarap, Necsus et Brian pour leurs précieuses suggestions.


----------

